# Taser™



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*TASER™ Certified Armorer Course & Identification, Prevention, Management, and Investigation of Sudden and In-Custody Death Instructor Course* 
*Presented through the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Office in San Bernardino, California* 
TASER International and the Institute for the Prevention of In -Custody Deaths (IPICD) have put together an entire week of training that includes the TASER Certified Instructor course, the TASER Certified Armorer course, and the Identification, Prevention, Management, and Investigation of Sudden and In-Custody Death Instructor Course. Qualified attendees may participate in any or all of the three programs. 
The Armorer course will provide students with detailed information on how the M26 and X26 conducted energy weapons operate and how to maintain them. Topics covered will include: 
Electrical outputs
Power sources
Weapon and cartridge tracking and maintenance
Weapon and cartridge nomenclature
Repair procedures
Holster issues
Troubleshooting
Data Downloads
Flammability issues
Post-use analysis
Other TASER products
The TASER Certified Armorer course will give students a more thorough understanding of: 
How TASER devices operate
The electrical outputs of TASER devices
How to conduct preventive maintenance on the devices
How to properly care for batteries and ensure optimal performance
How to diagnose a malfunction
What repairs can be made in the field and how to do them
How to minimize turnaround time for weapons that need to be repaired at the factory.
How to track weapons and cartridges
How to conduct downloads and interpret data
Quality and safety measures in the manufacturing process
How to ensure safe compatibility of a TASER device with issued chemical sprays
Holsters and accessories
Warranty information
How to investigate and analyze an ineffective deployment
Departments with a certified TASER Armorer should experience fewer weapon malfunctions due to improper care, less weapon down time, and a more efficient TASER device management system. 
The Identification, Prevention, Management, and Investigation of Sudden and In-Custody Death Instructor Course will prepare departments for effectively dealing with incidents of in-custody deaths with factual data, thereby avoiding false assumptions and innuendos. 
*Prerequisites:* Only currently certified TASER Instructors will be admitted to the Armorer course. A two-day instructor certification course will be offered just prior to the Armorer course for those requiring certification. 
*Where: *San Bernardino County Sheriff's Office
18000 Institution Road
San Bernardino, CA 92407
Call Sgt. Michael Moore at (909) 473-2565 for directions or hotel information 
*When:* Instructor Course: Monday, October 16 & Tuesday, October 17, 2006
Armorer Course: Wednesday, October 18 & Thursday, October 19, 2006
The Institute for the Prevention of In-Custody Deaths Seminar: Friday, October 20, 2006 
*Cost: *Instructor course only: $225 + Tax = $231.20
Armorer course only: $225 + Tax = $231.60
Instructor course and Armorer course together: $400 (New) + Tax = $412.40 
Recertifying instructors, both courses: $300 + Tax = $312.40
IPICD Seminar: No Charge 
** Tax is only charged to $80 for the course materials in all courses ** 
All students of the Armorer course will be able to purchase one M26 or X26 at 50% off MSRP. 
Students will also receive a TASER cleaning kit and a TASER Armorer polo shirt. 
*Payment:* We will accept Visa, Master Card, or American Express. Payment must be received before the course unless a Purchase Order is issued. Payment may be made during the first day of training with prior approval. *Registration:* Complete the attached reservation form and fax to Jami LaChapelle at (480) 905-2034. *Registration deadline: October 10, 2006*. Space is limited. If the course is filled, you will be notified of the cancellation of your registration. For more information go to www.TASER.com


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Zappppppppppp hehe that was fun do it again Zapppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------

